# barn wood clock



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

I made this little clock for my new insurance woman, because she saved me over $400 on my auto insurance policy. She could have just kept her mouth shut, and I would have just paid the premium and I would have never known any different,, so in my world.. honesty is rewarded, so I made her this clock,as a suprise,, she mentioned she and her husband had a couple of horses so that was the inspiration for this,,, 
First time I made anything from barn wood,, it is nice because if you can plan your cuts so no new cuts show,,, once you are done and assembling the project,, you are done,,, no finishing and thats the nice part....the horse goes back and forth as a pendulem,,, hahaha looks like it can't wait to get out of the barn,,,


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Terry Sounds like a Geico commercial to me. But hey nice clock I would love to work with barn wood. My dad made a book case for my grandmother she still has it 30 years and counting. Came out real nice. He just sanded it to show the grain a little and put varnish over it to high light it.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Terry,
Great looking project!

Good thing that horse is not a 'mouse colored dun' or the cat might have something to say about it moving around like that.


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

Did you throw in the cat as well?


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Hahahaha.... The cat was thinking about speeding up the motion of the galloping horse,, till she realised it was nothing she could eat.. But it was a fun little project and hope to work more with old weathered wood in the future


----------



## sean farrell (May 14, 2009)

lovely work


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice, Terry! I love old wood like that. I bet your agent was sure surprised.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Terry that is really nice work. When I lived in Colorado, people would go up to the old mines and take the wood to panel rooms and such. It looked real good but in that case, not your case, (just in case someone thinks I am talking about you) it was part of history. At least they see it that way now. I know barn wood is available but where can one get it? 

BTW back in the 60's when I would go up there, the mine ruins were considered blight on the land!! Few years ago when I was up there it was all considered historical and hot to be touched. Funny how things change over time.

Anyway I really like the job you did on this. Good job!!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Post is 4 years old guys :haha:

I love to pay it back :jester:


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks good Terry


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Terry, this was way before I became a member, how come your projects have been thin on the ground of late?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, I wasn.t here to comment 4 years ago, besides it mellows with age just like good wine!!



Bob said:


> Post is 4 years old guys :haha:
> 
> I love to pay it back :jester:


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob said:


> Post is 4 years old guys :haha:
> 
> I love to pay it back :jester:


After all this time, I wonder if the horse is still running. lol


----------

